# Finally getting to wear new dress, but I need your help!



## Verient (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my dress:







I know the picture is awful lol, but you get the general idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need your advice though! I need help choosing shoes, jewelery, something to wear over the top to keep me warm and also how to have my hair and makeup. I'd love it if you would show me examples of what you mean too. xxx


----------



## carandru (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm.. cute dress! 

where will u being wearing this and what kind of vibe are u going for?  Lol, that would help me make some suggestions b/c I'm think of a few different ways u can rock this. It will all depend on what u like and the type of environment/event.


----------



## Verient (Aug 26, 2009)

Boyfriend's grandparents wedding anniversary party. x


----------



## Babylard (Aug 26, 2009)

i'd curl my hair or tease it with a silver hairband and do a silver violet/purpley smokey eye. black and silver shoe and accessories


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2009)

Shoes
Black peeptoe pumps in a classic leather

Like These
http://www.productwiki.com/upload/im...p_toe_pump.jpg


----------



## carandru (Aug 26, 2009)

I would say air on the side of being a bit conservative.  Sorry, i'll find some pics later when I'm done studying.  But, anyway, I would probably rock:

shoes: strappy sandals or peeptoes (black)
jewelry: pewter or silver would look so hot!  I would lean more towards a conservative look.  So probably a simple pendant necklace and some small stud earrings or small dangly ones. 
hair: big soft curls or waves
makeup: I like the idea of silver/black smokey eye. Maybe not so much w/ the purple since ur dress is such a deep strong purple...but hey, if done right it could work! I think I would try to just smoke out the outer corners of the eyes...not so much the panda eye look u know? Not that it wouldn't look good, but for some reason, I feel like that can come off to the grand'rents as u got punched in the eye lol.  U can rock a nude/pink/ or even red lip. They would all go well w/ that purple. I would lean more towards pink myself, but then again I love pink lippies lol. 

And I would probably try to get a nice black scarf or shawl to cover u up/ keep u warm.  Not sure where to get that though since I own none, lol. 

And I promise to post pics soon.


----------



## 3jane (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a really really similar colored dress (dark purple over black)... I wore pewter patent peep-toe heels, white gold and diamond jewelry.  I just did diamond studs, no necklace, b/c I did a dark eye, so that plus a vampy dress is already a lot going on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




makeup:  NARS Bellydance e/s.  plum side for liner but not smoked out that much, emerald side under the eye.  the plum's a bit warmer than the dress, which saved it from being too matchy-matchy, and the green was an unexpected pop of color that jived really well with that dress color.  it made an unusual variation on the smokey eye-- very eye-catching and i got TONS of compliments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  any taupe-y or medium plummy shade is fine for the lid, white/silver for highlight on the inside of the eye.  

hth!


----------

